# Voltage Drop Reo



## Rob Fisher (26/7/14)

OK at my vape meeting with Goose (@devdev) I got him to test the 2 REO's that went with.

Erica - Std REO with 1,34Ω micro coil and cotton wick with Tropical Ice (MI with Coconut)
Avril - SL/LP REO with 1,34Ω micro coil and cotton wick with Tropical Ice (MI with Coconut)

To all intents and purposes the vape should be the same... ahhh but they are not and Avril caused Goose (and me) to cough because the hit was way higher! He mention voltage drop and chatting to Ω @johan.




So now that I am home after a fine time with Goose and big time chats and bonding I pulled out my Ω @johan Volt Meter and tested the voltage drop on the 2 devices. (Am I sounding like an expert yet?)

I guess I should maybe have used fresh batteries for the test but I didn't...

SL/LP Cyclone AFC
3,96 volts Battery
3,73 Volts Cyclone
Voltage Drop 0.23

Standard Cyclone STD
3,47 Cyclone
4,03 Battery
Voltage Drop 0.56

The Voltage drop on the new REO with the sub ohm contacts is a lot less.. now not actually being an expert I will wait for @johan or @Andre to comment.

But for the real world test of vaping you need to decrease the resistance of the coil to get a similar hit if you are using a standard REO with the old contacts!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Silver (26/7/14)

Rob, thats a brilliant comparison
Thanks
I think thats why the sub ohm kitted REOs are the order of the day now

If you make a higher ohm coil for the sub ohm kitted REO you will get more wraps and more flavour and vaporisation. For the same voltage at the posts. So should be a better vape allround. Or maybe not. Time will tell

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/14)

Silver said:


> If you make a higher ohm coil for the sub ohm kitted REO you will get more wraps and more flavour and vaporisation. For the same voltage at the posts. So should be a better vape allround. Or maybe not. Time will tell


 
That time might be later tonight or tomorrow because I will certainly be building a new coil for Avril for sure! I pre made a whole heap of 1,34Ω Coils yesterday but they will have to go into the older Woodvil's and Std REO's. 

Avril, Amanda and Cheryl will get the new coils that will be 11 or 12 wraps of 28g!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/7/14)

Yip the same coil will hit you quite a bit harder on the Reo with the sub-ohm kit. 
You can get a kit for Erica from Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/14)

Andre said:


> Yip the same coil will hit you quite a bit harder on the Reo with the sub-ohm kit.
> You can get a kit for Erica from Vapour Mountain.


 
Erica is vaping like a master! She is my go to go to Vape... there is no fiddling with her! It's the powerful girls I need to fiddle with now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica is vaping like a master! She is my go to go to Vape... there is no fiddling with her! It's the powerful girls I need to fiddle with now.


Oh, ok have it your way. But you do know Erica requires a bit of maintenance with filing and Noalox with the old gear, which her powerful sister do not require.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/14)

Andre said:


> Oh, ok have it your way. But you do know Erica requires a bit of maintenance with filing and Noalox with the old gear, which her powerful sister do not require.


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I wondered why I wasn't getting my packet of slime in my new REO's!


----------



## Andre (26/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I wondered why I wasn't getting my packet of slime in my new REO's!


Yes, please do not file the gold plated contacts - you will damage them. Just some contact cleaner or a white eraser if you must.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/7/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, please do not file the gold plated contacts - you will damage them. Just some contact cleaner or a white eraser if you must.


Lol, so glad I read this 

I thought even those had to be filed. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (27/7/14)

Great read @Rob Fisher ! You have such amazing reos!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/7/14)

Thanks for the info @Rob Fisher!
I love that blue drip tip you have!
It looks so awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (27/7/14)

Thanks Rob. I enjoyed our Gateway vape meet (Vapeway?) Was awesome bonding, scouting the local talent and comparing notes on our Reo experiences. Post our selfie when you get a chance 

The problem with the theory above about normal Reo vs subohm reo is that my Reo has the subohm kit and I am getting .5 volt drop as well between the battery and the posts on the RM2


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

@devdev , maybe reinstalling a subohm kit will rectify that?

But if the vape is good, then why worry?

I was checking my REOs the other day after @johan taught us how to do it. The voltage drop does depend on the resistance of the coil and increases dramatically as the coil resistance goes lower. Strangely i was getting a higher 0..35 volt drop on a REO with a higher ohm coil (1.2 ohm) than my tobacco REO with a 0.9 ohmer. Its volt drop was about 0.25. 

But checking the iron lung threads on ECF, one guy is getting very high volt drops and they are quite inconsistent. Someone mentioned that the probes may also not be reading too accurately. 

In my view, as long as the vape feels okay then why worry. 

I had a subdued effect on my one REO, but later discovered it was the juice. Am on a different juice now and its firing nicely. Am happy again


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/14)

devdev said:


> Thanks Rob. I enjoyed our Gateway vape meet (Vapeway?) Was awesome bonding, scouting the local talent and comparing notes on our Reo experiences. Post our selfie when you get a chance
> 
> The problem with the theory above about normal Reo vs subohm reo is that my Reo has the subohm kit and I am getting .5 volt drop as well between the battery and the posts on the RM2


 
Morning Goose! Vape meet selfie is at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/page-79 Kak pics with low light I'm afraid but we do still look like babe magnets! 

Maybe the increased voltage drop is the difference between the Cylcone and RM2?


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Another thing i have discovered with my REOs is that sometime (very seldom though) i fire amd it doesnt feel like it is firing properly. A wiggle of the battery or a rotation of the battery and all is firing well again. 

Seems like sometimes the way the firing pin makes contact with the positive terminal of the battery is not optimal. Could be the battery positive terminal or just the way the REO firing mechanism works. Not sure. 

I am only using flat top batts in my grands. In my mini i use button tops and this never happens. 

So another point, that tip of putting a piece of tape around the battery with a tab protruding - may not be a good idea since then your battery is always in the same position. I dont know if I am right on this, but i would suspect its better to rotate the battery to a different position each time you put it in, i.e. Not to have it always in the same position. I may be wrong, but just a hunch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (27/7/14)

I saw vid somewhere on youtube, through a link in the forum, can't remember where on the forum though.

But none the less, the take home points were:

1) use the same resistance coil when comparing voltage drop

2) use the same atty when comparing voltage drop

3) use the same battery when comparing voltage drop 

The reason for using the same atty and same battery is because both those items have their own internal resistance.

As a battery wears (number of charge cycles) the internal resistance increases (iirc), as well not all attys are made equal, some may be more conductive than another.


Just my 2c

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Thanks @BhavZ 

Quite right, one needs to test it with the same atty/coil and the same battery to establish the difference in volt drops of 2 mods. 

I havent done that. Will try that in time.


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

devdev said:


> Thanks Rob. I enjoyed our Gateway vape meet (Vapeway?) Was awesome bonding, scouting the local talent and comparing notes on our Reo experiences. Post our selfie when you get a chance
> 
> The problem with the theory above about normal Reo vs subohm reo is that my Reo has the subohm kit and I am getting .5 volt drop as well between the battery and the posts on the RM2


Does not sound right. See what happens if you clean the top of the battery and apply some Noalox on it. And do some contact cleaner on the firing button and spring. Also unscrew the spring and clean well beneath the spring plate and in the screw hole. Many remove the paint under the spring plate for the bare metal is a better conductor. If you want to go to the trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/14)

Andre said:


> Does not sound right. See what happens if you clean the top of the battery and apply some Noalox on it. And do some contact cleaner on the firing button and spring. Also unscrew the spring and clean well beneath the spring plate and in the screw hole. Many remove the paint under the spring plate for the bare metal is a better conductor. If you want to go to the trouble.


 
OK time to go find some contact cleaner and also try out the nolax stuff!


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

Andre said:


> Does not sound right. See what happens if you clean the top of the battery and apply some Noalox on it. And do some contact cleaner on the firing button and spring. Also unscrew the spring and clean well beneath the spring plate and in the screw hole. Many remove the paint under the spring plate for the bare metal is a better conductor. If you want to go to the trouble.



Interesting @Andre, noalox on the battery terminal
I dont have any, since none was provided with my sub ohm kitted reos
Is it easily available? Any alternatives?


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

Silver said:


> Interesting @Andre, noalox on the battery terminal
> I dont have any, since none was provided with my sub ohm kitted reos
> Is it easily available? Any alternatives?


Not easily available locally. Dielectic grease (or something like that, not sure) I have read is an alternative. But just cleaning the battery with contact cleaner will probably suffice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/14)

I sometimes rub the battery terminals, the spring amd the firing pin with a white pencil eraser
Not sure if this does anything
But it feels good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/7/14)

Agree with almost all the comments above; the biggest causes of voltage drop (in no particular order):

* *Quality of battery* - good quality (not fAW's) have lower internal resistance and accordingly lower voltage drop will be experienced with good quality batteries.
* *Oxidizing on battery* (negative as well as positive pole - not always visible, but mainly caused by arching) - solutions as mentioned in previous posts; contact cleaner, white rubber etc.
* *Loose/dirty nipple* that connects centre pin, firing contact and feed tube - clean threads on centre pin & nipple and tighten properly. Also make sure the thin piece of silicone on firing contact is not pinched between centre pin and nipple - you don't want any insulation but a clean contact here.
* *Dirty firing contact* (folded piece that makes contact with battery positive pole) - clean as suggested in previous posts, as prevention for oxidizing layer on battery positive pole, use Noalox, especially if you don't fully press your firing button which will cause arching without Noalox, even with sub-ohm kit installed.
**Excessive old juice in 510 connector* - over time this old juice will become slightly conductive and cause "creeping" of current, although it's minimal, it will influence the voltage drop negatively.
* *Bottom spring screw loose* - inspect and make sure the spring screw is tight - If you do serious sub-ohm coils, remove the paint or anodizing where the spring makes contact with the Reo (after I did it with mine, the voltage drop improved from 0.201Ω to 0.188Ω with a 0.65Ω coil.
** Loose Atty coil posts* - secure all posts and make sure atty is fully screwed down into the 510 connector (don't over tighten just secure) plus make sure the 510 threads on atty as well as connector are clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## andro (27/7/14)

How do you check voltage drop?


----------



## johan (27/7/14)

andro said:


> How do you check voltage drop?


 
Andro see thread at: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/whats-a-good-multimeter-to-buy.1420/page-16#post-88068

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/14)

johan said:


> Agree with almost all the comments above; the biggest causes of voltage drop (in no particular order):
> 
> * *Quality of battery* - good quality (not fAW's) have lower internal resistance and accordingly lower voltage drop will be experienced with good quality batteries.
> * *Oxidizing on battery* (negative as well as positive pole - not always visible, but mainly caused by arching) - solutions as mentioned in previous posts; contact cleaner, white rubber etc.
> ...


Thanks, great info.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

